# Emblem?



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

I found this pic some place online? If any one knows where I might be able to get this emblem please let me know! 

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=225546&page=4


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That emblem is off an Opel. Unless your car is an Opel, you probably shouldn't put it on your car, regardless of how cool it looks  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

damn?  LOL ? I thought it might be a Skyline emblem,or one some one made. Oh well! It had a sertian Nissan look to it! Thaqnks for the info


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

WHOEVER HAD THAT SILVER SPECV (BY THE WAY, NICE CHOICE OF COLOR... I GOT THE SAME ONE.) AND I WAS JUST WONDERING IF U COULD TELL ME HOW THAT EXHAUST SOUNDS THAT YOU JUST GOT AND WHAT IS A GOOD BRAND THAT I SHOULD GET. I HAVENT EVEN BEEN ABLE TO FIND ANYONE WHO SELLS A MODS MY CAR YET EITHER. THANKS I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*Muffler*

Hey its my Silver Spec V-I love the color , looks clean even when it not so clean. The muffler I got isnt really made for our cars. I had ordered it for the car I had before.(1995 VW Jetta) I was looking for a 2 tip muffler that was well made. About a week before the muffler came in I sold the Jetta and got the Nissan. When the muffler came in I thought I might sell it but then I decided to try it out. Im really happy with the sound. It does have a small amount of back gargle after I let off the gas at high rpm's.(not enuff for most people to notice) Im working on a sound wave file to post on the site with those pics-Ill let you know when I get that finished. BTW the muffler was ment for a-2002 Altima- however I have a 2002 Altima and I doubt thats was the manufacturer's intent? so just look arround and get what you like(I prefer the 2 tip look over the one tip)Spec V pics


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

YEAH NO MATTER WHAT IM GETTING A DUAL TIP ONE. I FOUND EXHAUST FOR $420 BY VRS. I NEVER HEARD OF THEM BUT THE ONLY EXHAAUST FOR OUR CAR THAT THEY HAD HAD A SINGLE TIP. BUT THEN THEY HAD ADDITIONAL TIPS, IM TOSSING BT THE DUAL CIRCULAR OR SQUARE ONES THAT BEND UP, BUT IM NOT SURE IF I COULD PUT THEM ON THE EXHAUST. BUT UR TIP LOOKS NICE THOUGH. ITS LIKE THE STOCK ONE BUT HAS MORE BALLS TO IT.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I SAW A COUPLE OF SENTRAS WITHOUT THE NISSSAN EMBLEM IN THE FRONT AND IT ACTUALLY LOOKED REALLY GOOD. OH YEAH BY THE WAY, I JUST GOT CHROME TINT FADED TO BLACK ( FROM BOTTOM TO TOP) AND IT LOOKS NICE AS HELL. A GOOD SUGGESTION FOR THOSE OF U WITH MOLTEN.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

why does everybody seem to have a silver spec-v? dont get me wrong, it looks good, but it seems like you dont see to many red or black ones. I dont know why they even made them in blue.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

mine is red.. i wanted black but didnt want to wait 6 weeks for them to get one to me.


----------

